# My Recovery Log



## DetroitMuscle (Aug 21, 2014)

90 days ago I went in for elbow surgery for some torn ligaments and tendons. I have a few goals set for the next year....or until I hit my goal because giving up isn't an option! To start off I did my last powerlifting meet May 10th 2014 deadlift only due to my elbow. I planned on a full meet but shit happens. I ended up pulling my first 700lb deadlift. I plan on making the rest of 2014 a recovery and slowly get back into it full speed. 20155-2016 my goal is a 605 squat, 605 bench, and 800lb deadlift. I train both equipped and raw and learning to pull in a belt. I decided to post a log and get input for my training. This log will have video from time to time for you all to see my lifts and to make it a bit more interesting. Thanks for following!

HEAVY DAY 1 (8-20-14) WED
FLOOR PRESS
80% 255x 2 reps x 5 sets
Pec Flyes, Shoulder Front and Side Raises
Tricep Pushdowns, Military Press, Abs.... All accessories are 4-5 sets 10-12 reps.


I always seem like a kid that can&#146;t sleep before Christmas when I start my routines and the journey set forth to accomplish my goals in the weight room. I didn&#146;t get a true max on Bench due to my recovery on my elbow surgery. I felt that my 315 bench a few weeks ago was a good start and will make adjustments when needed on the percentages. 


I felt good going into the workout, I stayed cautious and listened to my injury. The weight felt good in my hands and had no control issues with any reps. I think this was on the lighter side, all in all I felt good finishing the workout. I waited a day or so to write up on the workout to see if any pains or discomfort flared up.....Happy to report nothing has!


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Aug 23, 2014)

REP DAY 1 (8-23-14) SAT
2 BOARD
70% 225x 8 reps x 1 set
Pec Flyes, Shoulder Front and Side Raises
Tricep Pushdowns, Military Press, Abs 


Today was a great day.....warm up went well so I decided to add a few extra pounds to the 70% that was set up. I decided 245 was a good weight and completed every rep with ease. I went on to join the guys on the hanging bands they had set up. They were in shirts but I decided to go raw.....my shirt wont go on for another month or so. this was what I ended up doing.


245x8 raw no hanging bands


hanging bands
295x3
335x3
355x3
385x3
425x1


completed all accessory work 4-5 sets 10-12 reps.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 23, 2014)

90 days after the surgery and already lifting some banging weights. Is your elbow fully recovered now?
_2015-2016 my goal is a 605 squat, 605 bench, and 800lb deadlift.  _605 bench? Thats more than my deadlift! Is that a typo by any chance?
I am an aspiring powerlifter myself, at the moment do BB type workouts with PL days, where I aim to improve on my 1RM. I see you are using the Cube Method, bit to complicated for me, as a beginner I am going to start of my PL journey with Wendler's 5/3/1 - whats your opinion on 5/3/1 ?


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Aug 23, 2014)

Not a 100% just yet. I had my second follow up with my Dr. He said it looked like I was a head of recovery time. I think another month or so and I will be back in my shirt 100% at it. I hit a 515 bench with the pain and torn up elbow before I decided to get it looked at. I feel 605 is a workable goal and not to far away after getting back to 100%. I used the 531 until I checked out the cube. I seen more improvements from the cube. My advise is stick with what works. I also workout with a crew that does a westside type workout and thats what brought my deadlift up to 700 from 595. If you have the extra money look into buying the cube and reading it a few times. I was in the same boat until I took the time to learn it. I only say this because the cube has the BB type workout included.....but is focused on the PL goal.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Aug 24, 2014)

Today was my DL and Squat day. I woke up this morning pretty tender in the chest.....it's been a while pushing weight off my chest and all raw at that. I had some grip issues this session and think it was due to pushing it more than I normally do on the bench. No major pain to be concerned about just muscles being sore is all. 

Hanging bands
335x3
425x3
515x3
605x1
635x1
515x4
515x3


deficit deads
245x3
335x3
425x3
425x3


Squats
245x5
335x5
385x3
425x3
475x3
515x1

I didn't do much more just some curls. Monday is my day for hitting what I feel is a weakness and what needs to be improved.


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Sep 9, 2014)

Quick update....I've been damn busy the past few weeks with work, kids going back to school and well of course a honey do list! I know excuses excuses. I want to post a few videos on here but will take a bit while I load them up from the phone. I hit a 655 DL and a 405 Bench to a 2 board. This is exciting considering Im close to 16 weeks post surgery! Please bear with me while I try the video thing


----------



## DetroitMuscle (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been pretty lazy when it comes to my log......but it's almost time to start competing again. This is a 605lb hanging band 5 months post op on the elbow.


----------

